# Swamp Fire shrimp, and boudin balls...



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what's for dinner:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Swamp Fire is where it's at. Great stuff.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Swamp Fire is where it's at. Great stuff.


Yes it is!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Need a recipe...

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First, you find a Boudin....then....*snip*.... poor Boudins.....


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Boudin*

Do you take both ,or leave one to grow more .like in crabs


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between a male and female Boudin? 

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You need a flashlight, spoon, comb and a hammer.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That or just flip it over...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jim t said:


> How do you tell the difference between a male and female Boudin?
> 
> Jim


Boudin balls...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> You need a flashlight, spoon, comb and a hammer.....


Hammer? Are Boudin's aggressive? I've only seen dead ones wrapped up and frozen.

Actually I have a buddy who's Dad and his buddies makes sausage out of Boudin once a year in Lake Charles, but he won't let us younguns watch...

I know there is rice involved though.

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's because of the female Boudins....


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good stuff that boudin is. When I lived in La I would knock off work get two links of boudin out of the crock pot at whatever store I stopped at and a master cylinder of budwiser.


----------

